# Breeders in the Utah/Idaho/Wyoming area?



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

Just out of curiosity, is anyone here a Utah/Idaho/Wyoming breeder? I would just look at the list, but I know not everyone puts their locations.  I'm looking for breeders within a few hours of myself to network with!


----------



## beehivehedgie (Feb 13, 2011)

I am not a breeder, but I live in Utah! And I haven't found any certified breeders anywhere near the Salt Lake area. I think there is a lady that breeds in Orem, UT. I have never found her information. Are you a breeder???


----------



## pokybaby (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm not a breeder either, I'm in Idaho and got my hedgehog at a pet store. It is nice to know there are other hedgie lovers near by!


----------



## YellowPlanetarySeed (Dec 8, 2009)

There is a USDA breeder here in Spokane (which is about 30 mi. from the Idaho boarder). I assume you probably live in/near Boise, given the other states you listed, which is far from here.


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm actually in Northern Utah, but I have been unable to find anyone else in my area!! Beehive-- My male is actually originally from that breeder in Orem. Her male died and she stopped breeding for a while, but I think she's been looking for an unrelated stud to breed to... she's not USDA licensed since she's only got the one female and you don't have to register until you have three or more. I'm a very, very VERY small-scale breeder just getting started, but this time next year I hope to be a little bigger and be USDA licensed!!  I'm looking for other hedgie owners/breeders in my areaish because one, I'd love to know more about the hedgehogs around here. I have a sneaky suspicion more of our hedgehogs are related than we think, and I'm considering driving out to get hedgies from other breeders in other states and if others would be interested in chipping in a little for gas and pay for their own hedgie, I would definitely love to help transport hedgies instead of having everyone ship theirs individually (less safe anyway!!). Plus, pooling knowledge about local vets (the good and the bad), pet stores catering to hedgie needs, etc. would be helpful to all of us too!


----------

